# Ryley's Run 2008 dates are set for California and New York



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Ryley's Run 2008 will be held on June 7, 2008 at the SUNY campus in Albany, New York. This will be their 3rd fundraiser to raise awareness and money for neglected and abused dogs. The run will beneift Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue.

The Sacramento run is scheduled for the following day on June 8, 2008 at American River College in Sacramento. This run will benefit Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue and other local rescues in Northern California.

Watch www.ryleysrun. org for more details and for information on how to sign up!

If you have friends living in these areas - please let them know about these events.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

what a great cause.. wish it was going on in southern cali instead


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

It's a bit of a haul up to Albany, but if work doesn't conflict I think Jersey and I might have to consider it. Seems like a wonderful cause! Thanks for sharing!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Here we go with the I wish I could be there agains. LOL


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

We will be in Albany again this year!! Wouldn't miss it for the world!! We go up Friday night and make a whole weekend of it! It's a blast! Can't wait to see some old friends from here and hopefully meet some new ones this year!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Here we go with the I wish I could be there agains. LOL


Oh come on! You can do it Hooch.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hooch,
I read that they are trying to get one set up for SC so maybe you can make that one.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am just glad to get out of bed this weekend. LOL


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> We will be in Albany again this year!! Wouldn't miss it for the world!! We go up Friday night and make a whole weekend of it! It's a blast! Can't wait to see some old friends from here and hopefully meet some new ones this year!


We're coming  Miss MaeMae and I anyway, lol.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I am just glad to get out of bed this weekend. LOL


I for one wish you guys could make it


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we've got our hotel room already booked


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll definitely see whether Julia and I can make the Sacramento event. It's about 2 hours from our place.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oak, Caue and I will be on the road to Albany this summer. The last two years were great fun. There have been rumors of a Maine based run this year and we will do that one too.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I'll definitely see whether Julia and I can make the Sacramento event. It's about 2 hours from our place.


We'd love to have you come on up to CowTown USA and have a fun filled day.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oak, Caue and I will be on the road to Albany this summer. The last two years were great fun. There have been rumors of a Maine based run this year and we will do that one too.


YAY!!! I get to meet you and Oakly, and see Caue again  Gonna be a great day!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

sharlin said:


> We'd love to have you come on up to CowTown USA and have a fun filled day.


Can you give me details about where the run is and what time it starts?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Can you give me details about where the run is and what time it starts?


It's tentativaly scheduled at 9:00am on the 8th of June. The date won't change--perhaps the time might change by a half an hour. Coming from the Bay Area we'll be about 15 minutes off of I-80 as you go towards Reno. Last year we had over 225 dogs/humans having a grand morning with us. www.ryleysrun.org


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

sharlin said:


> It's tentativaly scheduled at 9:00am on the 8th of June. The date won't change--perhaps the time might change by a half an hour. Coming from the Bay Area we'll be about 15 minutes off of I-80 as you go towards Reno. Last year we had over 225 dogs/humans having a grand morning with us. www.ryleysrun.org


Thanks! I hope the start isn't any earlier than 9 a.m., as Sacramento is about a 2-hour drive from here and neither Julia nor I is a morning person. We'll be without a dog, as Mila's hips aren't up to much walking. We did a couple of miles last year as part of a fund-raiser for the long humane society. She was so stiff the next day she could barely move.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Thanks! I hope the start isn't any earlier than 9 a.m., as Sacramento is about a 2-hour drive from here and neither Julia nor I is a morning person. We'll be without a dog, as Mila's hips aren't up to much walking. We did a couple of miles last year as part of a fund-raiser for the long humane society. She was so stiff the next day she could barely move.


You've got to put Mila in a wagon or make a float! They could have a contest for the grandest float!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Thanks! I hope the start isn't any earlier than 9 a.m., as Sacramento is about a 2-hour drive from here and neither Julia nor I is a morning person. We'll be without a dog, as Mila's hips aren't up to much walking. We did a couple of miles last year as part of a fund-raiser for the long humane society. She was so stiff the next day she could barely move.


She can just hang out with me!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

sharlin said:


> She can just hang out with me!!!


She would love that! Mila loves people (as long as they don't try to smother her with affection, as Julia does), but she's not too sure about other dogs. I think she was pretty isolated during her younger days. I found her when she was about 18 months old and pregnant. My guess is her 'family' in Houston dumped her when they found out she was pregnant.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I went last year and it was Very impressive!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ryley's Run*

Ryley's Run is a wonderful organization!!

I would love to go but can't!

I bought Raffle Tickets for Little Lisa, Choc. Lab Ret. Mix at Lab friends of the South to help pay for her surgeries!!

http://www.ryleysrun.org/home.html

Look to the right for Lisa's Story.

Here is Lisa's Mention on Best Friends network!!

http://network.bestfriends.org/georgia/news/22673.html


----------

